# Albino Diamond



## Lorien (May 8, 2008)

Hello, I have a person wanting to sell me an Albino diamond python for $750. I have had a look around on the net for prices etc, but haven't really found anything relevant. I am talking to him more about it on Tuesday, I am hoping that it is registered!!! 

Also any info on problems due to genetics would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## fuegan13 (May 8, 2008)

considering that albino darwins are in the thousands and ive never even heard of an albino diamond its either a total load of bull or the person selling doesnt realise they are sitting on a gold mine.... if its legit buy it .... . and post pics... else there will be no shoratgae of people wanting to buy it if its legit ..


----------



## Auzlizardking (May 8, 2008)

That sounds cheap


----------



## mistymtn (May 8, 2008)

To the best of my knowledge (which isn't much) there are no albino Diamonds in Australia.If somebody had an albino diamond it would be worth 10's of thousands of dollars!! & probably wouldn't be for sale

This person is wasting your time.

Cheers


----------



## Ariel (May 8, 2008)

I heard a while back a cat killed an albino diamond... Not sure how true it was


----------



## =bECS= (May 8, 2008)

Is it from cammeroon?


----------



## mrsshep77 (May 8, 2008)

Hmmm... $750....... Albino Diamond.... I would be just a little cautious over this one!!!!! To me and this is IMO ONLY but it seems a bit of a dodgy sale! Just be careful and make sure you are well informed of the whole situation ok!!!


----------



## mrsshep77 (May 8, 2008)

Ok maybe it's not just me that thinks its dodgy hehehehe!!!


----------



## natrix (May 8, 2008)

Yea , that sounds highly unlikely .


----------



## Lorien (May 8, 2008)

He tells me it is albino with the diamonds markings. I will get pics and post. Yeah I know the price is very cheap. He has taken home a few smaller pythons that he finds on the highway to release on his farm. So I'm guessing that it is another wild one he has found, and has an inkling that it is worth a bit of money, but perhaps not the full extent. Really Really hoping it is registered, i will not be selling it If it is.


----------



## mrsshep77 (May 8, 2008)

I wouldnt be getting your hopes up on this Lorien.... doesn't sound too good mate!!


----------



## Lorien (May 8, 2008)

becswillbe said:


> Is it from cammeroon?



If thats in the Goldcoast area.. Otherwise I wouldn't have a clue sorry


----------



## Lorien (May 8, 2008)

mrsshep77 said:


> I wouldnt be getting your hopes up on this Lorien.... doesn't sound too good mate!!



Agreed, but it would be a lovely addition . Will keep yas posted on it when I have talked to him more about it.


----------



## notechistiger (May 8, 2008)

If he's taking wild snakes off the highway (which is good), but releasing them on his farm, then he doesn't sound particularly professional.

Where did you meet him, and is he asking to be paid in a particular manner? I only ask because I had someone PM me on a different site and say that they had a spotted with strange colours on it - like it was almost green with blue-ish markings - that he wanted to sell me. I was intrigued, and tried to find out more about it, so he sent me a picture, and after a bunch of PMs later, he said that he wanted me to post him cash to pay for it. Anyway, I discovered later that he had photoshopped an existing picture of a spotted and actually had no kind of reptile in his possession.

Good lesson I suppose.


----------



## Jason (May 8, 2008)

i have heard from multiple sources that there have been albino diamonds seen and bred, i have only heard it and not seen any proof, but it is possible, considering the sources dont know each other.


----------



## notechistiger (May 8, 2008)

I thought every species had the potential for mutation, such as with albinoism. If that's a word...


----------



## MrSpike (May 9, 2008)

Jason said:


> i have heard from multiple sources that there have been albino diamonds seen and bred, i have only heard it and not seen any proof, but it is possible, considering the sources dont know each other.



Dido. I have heard about 4 different story's so far.

Kane


----------



## Ramsayi (May 9, 2008)

Cheap albino diamond?
Caught by someone who collects snakes to release on his property?
Gold coast area?

Sure its not a carp becasue it has a distinct fishy smell about it


----------



## Australis (May 9, 2008)

Speaking of stories, and to railroad this thread right off topic, i wanna see some photos of the Albino Womas
Albino Macs, Jet black Darwins.... something a little more realistic


----------



## The Reptile Outlet (May 9, 2008)

Is it from cammeroon?

hmmmmmmmmmmm. My thoughts exactly.


----------



## notechistiger (May 9, 2008)

Lol. Well, it's kind of on the topic.


----------



## mckellar007 (May 9, 2008)

yeah, sounds really dodgy, i would be saying you'll pick it up and pay for it personally, or no sale...

although if you did do that and you later found out that it was genuine, i'd be majorly bummed


----------



## Timotei (May 9, 2008)

notechistiger said:


> I thought every species had the potential for mutation, such as with albinoism. If that's a word...



"Albinism", and yeah I thought it was possible in all species too.. seeing as it's only a lack (or severe deficiency) of melanin producing cells.

I would be wary of this one though, an albino anything isn't going to be as low as $750. Here in WA our average python costs us $1k if we're lucky. And an albino diamond would be spectacular.


----------



## Sdaji (May 9, 2008)

I have leucistic bredli for sale. $650 each. Don't hurry, I have enough to last, I don't expect to sell out quickly.


----------



## gold&black... (May 9, 2008)

Lol Sdaji, I'll take em all............


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (May 9, 2008)

oh what crap,so wheres the pics?


----------



## Layzboy_6294 (May 9, 2008)

Awaiting pics 
Does sound interesting but a little dodgy


----------



## Jason (May 9, 2008)

would be an interesting looking animal for sure. as for the albino woma, well there are alot of us waiting forthe pics to prove it. until i see pics its all crap imo. i hope its true though and albino of my favourite species would be great.


----------



## sweetangel (May 9, 2008)

There is a possibility that this guys doesnt know how much an albino diamond would be worth, let alone care if all he is doing is rehousing snakes on his farm.
He probly thought 650 was alot for a snake....

I dont know if its true but i would love to see the pics
please get some pics soon, the suspense is killing me!!!


----------



## JasonL (May 9, 2008)

Well, I'm sure in the next few years there will be albino diamonds on the market.... well x diamonds anyway.... but as for this tale..at that $$$...smells like a mullet to me.


----------



## NCHERPS (May 9, 2008)

Lorien said:


> Hello, I have a person wanting to sell me an Albino diamond python for $750. I have had a look around on the net for prices etc, but haven't really found anything relevant. I am talking to him more about it on Tuesday, I am hoping that it is registered!!!
> 
> Also any info on problems due to genetics would be greatly appreciated.



Does he reside in Nigeria by any chance?:lol:


----------



## Veredus (May 9, 2008)

Sdaji said:


> I have leucistic bredli for sale. $650 each. Don't hurry, I have enough to last, I don't expect to sell out quickly.


 I'll take five as well as 10 bipedal wolfmen if you have them available.


----------



## gman78 (May 9, 2008)

Can't wait to see how this one turns out.
I saw a yetti down in the park yesterday.
If i can catch that i'm open to offers....


----------



## Magpie (May 9, 2008)

Lorien, if the facts are as presented, I'd guess your mate has an exotic, probably a corn, milk or king snake.


----------



## gman78 (May 9, 2008)

Magpie said:


> Lorien, if the facts are as presented, I'd guess your mate has an exotic, probably a corn, milk or king snake.



That's what i'd thinking too


----------



## JungleRob (May 9, 2008)

A few people seem to have forgotten the albino EWD thread already. 

There is every chance it's legit, I'd be asking for photos.


----------



## Retic (May 9, 2008)

There is a very strong rumour from a credible source that there was a number of albino Diamonds hatched a year or so ago, I repeat it was a rumour.


----------



## KWKW (May 9, 2008)

would love to see an albino Diamond. hope there out ther!

cant wait to see a pic of this snake though to see what hes on about if it not just a diamond with abit of white markings


----------



## ishka (May 9, 2008)

boa said:


> There is a very strong rumour from a credible source that there was a number of albino Diamonds hatched a year or so ago, I repeat it was a rumour.



Even if that is true... i doubt that many will be selling them for $750.

Cheers,
Ish


----------



## spilota_variegata (May 9, 2008)

Most people outside of the herp community have no idea what an albino carpet/diamond/woma - you name it - would go for. I've told people that some snakes are worth over 10,000 dollars and they don't believe me, saying it's impossible for an animal to cost that much.

If the claim is true and you do get this animal - illegal as it might be, I'd bet my left one that there are going to be many people from this site that are going to PM you offering you a lot of money - but still a fraction of its true worth - for the snake. It will somehow appear on someone's book as a captive bred and a couple of years from now we'll see baby het diamonds for sale for 5k a piece - and diamond x darwin albinos for some ridiculous price.

If you do decide to buy the snake - an I am not suggesting an illegal activity - don't tell anyone about it. You WILL be ripped off ... mark my words.


----------



## cockney red (May 9, 2008)

Caught an albino Diamond on the Gold Coast. Thats double bollox!!! Was he caught with an albino flying pig by any chance.:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## mungus (May 9, 2008)

boa said:


> There is a very strong rumour from a credible source that there was a number of albino Diamonds hatched a year or so ago, I repeat it was a rumour.


 
OK,OK,OK,
I'll post some photos soon, It was only a matter of time.


----------



## alex_c (May 9, 2008)

morelia_hunters work perhaps?:lol:
$750 for a snake like that is cheap i would think that an animal as rare as that would go for up to $30K.


----------



## 888lowndes888 (May 9, 2008)

LOl hurry up and photo shop your diamonds to make them look albino mungusIf only you really had albino diamonds.


----------



## Daniel_Penrith (May 9, 2008)

could some1 please post the link to the albino ewd...............


----------



## Tatelina (May 9, 2008)

Lorien said:


> He has taken home a few smaller pythons that he finds on the highway to release on his farm.


Why does he do that? I'm fairly sure that's meddling with the environment that isn't allowed.


----------



## Armand (May 9, 2008)

albino diamond-- would only believe it if i saw one myself..


----------



## notechistiger (May 9, 2008)

Tateline, it's probably because he either doesn't know or care.


----------



## rick n (May 9, 2008)

lets see the pic s................


----------



## peterjohnson64 (May 9, 2008)

I'm with Mags. A white snake with Diamond markings on it. Firstly, if this guy is merely a farmer and not a herper how does he know what Diamond markings are anyway??? Only today I had lunch with a guy who told me of his nephew who kepts snakes just like mine. Only white. Yeah, little skinny ones. I know another local farmer who can sex red bellies as he drives past them in his ute. There is no problem with these people not knowing their snakes as well as they think they do but you need to take their word with a bit of caution.

If is it a Diamond then it must be an escaped pet because there ain't any wild ones up there. And what are the chances of an escaped pet white snake on the gold coast being a Diamond as opposed to, say, as Mags said, a Corn, or a boa or even a Burmese (small ones of course). It could, of course, be a Darwin.

But mate by all means check this out. if it is a Diamond in Qld then it shouldn't be released anyway as it is not native to the area.

But please, let us all know what it turns out to be (unless of course it is a Diamond - then lie and say it was a corn anyway so that we don't all try to bust down your doors)


----------



## Erin_Jane (May 9, 2008)

JungleRob said:


> A few people seem to have forgotten the albino EWD thread already.
> 
> There is every chance it's legit, I'd be asking for photos.


 
:lol::lol: That was GOLD that one....Had many a person eating their words:lol::lol:

Ben (who didn't realise he was signed in as Erin)


----------



## C'baoth (May 9, 2008)

If it's not legal , it will be very hard to make it legal . If you can , you just won lottery  . I have a friend that caught a albino corn snake in the cane fields at the sunshine coast but had to surrender it because it was a Australia zoo call out . DOH!!!


----------



## bump73 (May 9, 2008)

C'baoth said:


> If it's not legal , it will be very hard to make it legal . If you can , you just won lottery  . I have a friend that caught a albino corn snake in the cane fields at the sunshine coast but had to surrender it because it was a Australia zoo call out . DOH!!!


 
:? But corn snakes are illegal no matter what they're exotic.......

Ben


----------



## aurea23 (May 9, 2008)

remember albino anything is possible.... But rare.....


----------



## Lorien (May 9, 2008)

Well I got a pxt of it today, to my knowledge it is an albino diamond. It is only about 3 - 4 ft at the moment. I am going to view on sunday, I will take pics no matter what it is and post in thread. I wasn't trying to lie to anyone on this forum. The price is a bit difficult to explain, lets just say that I can get something this guy wants for $750

The simple thing is 'Pics or it didnt happen' .


----------



## hazzard (May 9, 2008)

If it was genuine, pm him my number and I will give him $30,000, but i doubt you would pass on my details hey!

How about if you get it, you PM me and when you have had it for 6 months, I'll give you $30,000, we have a deal?


----------



## Lorien (May 9, 2008)

If I get it and it is an Albino Diamond, I would not sell for $30k sorry.


----------



## bump73 (May 9, 2008)

Lorien said:


> The price is a bit difficult to explain, lets just say that I can get something this guy wants for $750.


 
Is the something Green or White:lol::lol:


----------



## hazzard (May 9, 2008)

Well it was a loaded question which proves to me you have no idea!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spilota_variegata (May 9, 2008)

Lorien said:


> If I get it and it is an Albino Diamond, I would not sell for $30k sorry.



Probably a wise move. If its a boy and you can put it over several female Diamonds, you could sell each het for over $5k a piece. You might be able to make a couple of hundred thousand dollars in the first successful breeding year. You'd be the only kid on the block. If it's a girl, well you'd get less, but still more than 30k the first year. Remember though, _*it was a corn snake and you never did a thing *_

I love this speculation based on hearsay


----------



## Gabi_79 (May 9, 2008)

Why do people bother replying to this, it's obviously a load of rubbish.


----------



## hazzard (May 9, 2008)

Well why not, we all said the same about the Water Dragon, and it surfaced with pics!


----------



## Dragontamer (May 9, 2008)

because people like to dream


----------



## Lorien (May 9, 2008)

hazzard said:


> Well it was a loaded question which proves to me you have no idea!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Clearly.. Thats why I started this thread...


----------



## spilota_variegata (May 9, 2008)

And it's very entertaining.


----------



## Gabi_79 (May 9, 2008)

I guess there is the possibilty but someone selling it for $750 just sounds dumb as it is.


----------



## hazzard (May 9, 2008)

The thing is i can't wait for the integrade experts to come into the debate when the pics surface. Should be entertaining!


----------



## Gabi_79 (May 9, 2008)

yeah albino diamond/ kingsnake intergrade all natural of course. Just like all the other "intergardes" around atm.


----------



## spilota_variegata (May 9, 2008)

If it looks anything like this, don't pick it up


----------



## collins94 (May 9, 2008)

lol


----------



## Dragontamer (May 9, 2008)

haha lets see the armchair diamond experts sink their teeth into this one :lol:


----------



## spilota_variegata (May 9, 2008)

Dragontamer said:


> haha lets see the armchair diamond experts sink their teeth into this one :lol:


I do have a picture of an albino diamond that noone can dispute.


----------



## Aslan (May 9, 2008)

Dragontamer said:


> haha lets see the armchair diamond experts sink their teeth into this one :lol:


 
...certainly don't need an expert of any kind - a chimpanzee with learning disabilities could tell that this is junk...


----------



## richardsc (May 9, 2008)

its wild caught in brisbane is the first give away,no wilds anywhere near there,secondly if u had seen a pic it would have been put up already,thirdly if it was true u really stuffed up gloating about it as the authoritys read this and u have probably had half the aussie herp world reading this so if u by it it is a well known taken from the wild specimen that would be confiscated off of you,maybe someones been breeing darmond pythons and lost one,lol,maybe it was heading north as its a result of cross breeding with a diamond and one of those green tree pythons living free in sydney and itsdecided it needs to head north for the winter,the yellow may be the crosses juvie coloration,pmsl


----------



## richardsc (May 9, 2008)

so we have someone with a 7 post history on here,all in this thread,if it was true surely you would think would be smart enough to keep it quiet,not tell the world his mate grabs snakes off the road,and wants to sell him one hes found thats like a one of a kind,ahhhhhhh ,also has seen a pic of the 4 footer and is promising to post a pic but still no pic,sounds legit to me,i dont think he has said it was wild caught in qld either,the story has been miss read by someone and kept going along,amazing what people think when the word albino is mentioned,maybe his mate is the one offering het darwins on rdu ahc for 300 bucks at the moment,and normals for the same,pmsl


----------



## C'baoth (May 9, 2008)

bump73 said:


> :? But corn snakes are illegal no matter what they're exotic.......
> 
> Ben



That's right but you can imagine how hard it must have been surrendering a albino corn snake knowing what would become of it . Seeing as though it was a call out I'm sure that snake is now dead but had it been a private call out it poses a moral dilema


----------



## BT (May 9, 2008)

the corn would be worth nearly nothing, I hope they did the right thing and gave it to a bhp to make better use of it


----------



## hazzard (May 9, 2008)

blakeblake said:


> the corn would be worth nearly nothing, I hope they did the right thing and gave it to a bhp to make better use of it



Value adding i call it!


----------



## C'baoth (May 9, 2008)

Now come on , even those inferior american snakes have a certain viewing pleasure .


----------



## richardsc (May 9, 2008)

cut and paste your pxt on here,or save it to your picture files and add it,u said its complicated,but lets just say he wants something worth 750 dollars that u can get,whats that,hes gunna sell u a snake thats worth way more than 750 bucks to get something thats worth 750,pmsl,yeah i might swap my 2006 holden monaro for a datsun 120 y pmsl


----------



## =bECS= (May 9, 2008)

I'll sit and wait quietly, however i do agree that it was foolish to start a thread about it.
Firstly, as it was stated, now the DEC, NPWS, etc all know about this 'wild caught' possibly making its way onto licence.

Secondly, you hinted at having/being able to get something worth the $750 (that you cant tell us about, which most likely means its illegal) hes asking for.

IMO not wise moves on both accounts.


----------



## BooBoo (May 9, 2008)

Isnt there a rule somewhere on this site about promoting illegal activities? Id say this is doing that on 2 counts.


----------



## hugsta (May 9, 2008)

hazzard said:


> If it was genuine, pm him my number and I will give him $30,000, but i doubt you would pass on my details hey!
> 
> How about if you get it, you PM me and when you have had it for 6 months, I'll give you $30,000, we have a deal?


 
Forget it Hazz, wokka has more money to blow than you......:lol:


----------



## =bECS= (May 9, 2008)

BooBoo said:


> Isnt there a rule somewhere on this site about promoting illegal activities? Id say this is doing that on 2 counts.




hmmmmmmmm



> 17. No member may make a post or thread that encourages others to break any law, or promotes illegal activity (for example, keeping without a licence, *illegally taking animals from the wild*, smuggling, wiring your own cages, feeding live rodents or freezing live rodents)


----------



## 888lowndes888 (May 10, 2008)

Its a bit suss when you state you can give him something he wants for $750. Just adds to this all sound oh so very legit, however I couldy very well be wrong and this may be legit.


----------



## cockney red (May 10, 2008)

Total unadulterated BOLLIIIXXXX.


----------



## mica (May 10, 2008)

*hmm*

Instead of that show Underbelly, you could start one called Snakebelly with tese dodgy goings ons..


----------



## lachie96 (May 11, 2008)

so lorien, did u take pictures of the albino diamond. If so please take pics of the albino or watever you saw


----------



## KWKW (May 11, 2008)

Its Sunday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Pics


----------



## spilota_variegata (May 11, 2008)

I bet my right one that if lorien does get a pic of an albino diamond, he/she will have several hundred PMs from "friends" who stuck up for him/her regarding this thread


----------



## 888lowndes888 (May 11, 2008)

Today is D-Day and im keen to see these pics!


----------



## SATH3N (May 11, 2008)

i just spent an hour reading this entire thread and yet i still have to wait to see these pics come on dont get me all worked up about something like this and break my heart BRING IT ON!!


----------



## BROWNS (May 11, 2008)

Sounds like a load of bs to me but i'd like to be proven otherwise so where's the pics that were promised,after all it's pics or it didn't happen!!!


----------



## SATH3N (May 11, 2008)

well its seem not evan google can turn anything up about albino diamonds well exept this post so i really wanna see these pics because to me i beleave there wold be more of a chance of seeing albino pixies handing out free rum


----------



## vinnie56 (May 11, 2008)

had me going


----------



## hallie (May 11, 2008)

What a huge thread!
Cant believe how many of us its reeled in! (inc me:shock
I think theres more chance of seeing loch ness monster before this snake..


----------



## gruntbox69 (May 11, 2008)

pics please


----------



## Reptile_Boy (May 11, 2008)

yes pics


----------



## SATH3N (May 11, 2008)

GARRRRR now evan my lil sister keeps asking if these pics are up yet come one....this isent fare just think off all them ppl that thought they might see somthing that is so rare that it would make history....well close enough too it....oh well i have my rum now....thank the pixies


----------



## pete12 (May 11, 2008)

com on we wanna see pickies


----------



## KWKW (May 12, 2008)

the pics are taken abit to long. id say they relize it an't a albino and or diamond!

but id love to be proven wrong!!


----------



## Layzboy_6294 (May 12, 2008)

I wanna see pics regardless of what it is. I wanna see what all the fuss was about


----------



## gman78 (May 12, 2008)

Why don't you just post the PXT of it so we can all see.
You sure it's not a shoe lace....


----------



## mcloughlin2 (May 12, 2008)

Of course no pictures are going to be posted. Too many people have told her not too cause NPWS are watching.


----------



## cockney red (May 12, 2008)

Codswallop!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gruntbox69 (May 12, 2008)

still waiting


----------



## 888lowndes888 (May 12, 2008)

Got worked up for nothing lol. Oh how surprising. If you are going to make such claims I think you should back them up.


----------



## krusty (May 12, 2008)

still waiting for some photos.............


----------



## spilota_variegata (May 12, 2008)

I feel for poor Lorien. His/her last post was one concerning this post. I hope Lorien doesn't feel like he/she can't partake in this site any longer. I think we should all be less threatening and let Lorien get back online without fear of ridicule or taunting. He/she never once said that the albino was definitely real, just that he/she had been told that someone might have one.

Come back and have a good time like we are all supposed to Lorien.


----------



## gruntbox69 (May 12, 2008)

spilota_variegata your right sorry lorien.


----------



## bigi (May 12, 2008)

even if there is no picture, i would still like to here from loren, its been so entertaining


----------



## mcloughlin2 (May 12, 2008)

tsbj said:


> And I wonder why everyone I talk too says that aps is now full of instant expert ****ers - lorien posted something, and while there was quite a few encouraging and sensible posts, in the rest she was crucified. I read this crap time and time again in all areas - recently for example a 20 year veteran breeder being told by a two post wonder his snakes are crossbreeds, another veteran breeder being nailed because he sold a snake that actually bit someone!. Althougth this may seem ironic considering the first part of my post, why not try to be constructive to people, instead of taking the piss out of everyone, as mentioned in this thread - remember the albino EWD, i hope this one is the same so that a lot of people have to eat humble pie!


 
Well said mate. I agree whole heartedly. I do not believe she will post on this site again under that username because of the crap said in this thread. Come back lorien and lets us know how things turned out.


----------



## spilota_variegata (May 12, 2008)

I must admit, I was one of the people who made smart alec comments. Please accept my apology for being a jerk. I don't want anyone feeling uncomfortable because of my actions.


----------



## Auzlizardking (May 12, 2008)

Lorien said:


> Hello, I have a person wanting to sell me an Albino diamond python for $750. I have had a look around on the net for prices etc, but haven't really found anything relevant. *I am talking to him more about it on Tuesday*, I am hoping that it is registered!!!
> 
> Also any info on problems due to genetics would be greatly appreciated.



Sorry did anyone read the first post?
It did say - I am talking to him more about it on Tuesday - given it's not Tuesday - give them a go to get back to everyone


----------



## TWENTY B (May 12, 2008)

i read this thread within the first 10 posts going up, had a laugh, albino diamonds, i wish, and went on searching APS.. 
now look at what this persons innocent (although nieve) question has turned into.. 
it wasn't to long ago i would have asked the same thing if someone told me they had an albino whatever for sale. i'm still a new member on here, and still very new to owning reptiles
but thanks to this site i have learned a great deal..

.
have a heart, and use your brains... 
.It's one thing to tell a noob to search before they ask stupid questions, it's another to crusify them for it...


----------



## SATH3N (May 12, 2008)

its a pic.....come on who cares who is watching...i mean ey if i seen an albino anything wild or not im gonna be wanting pics and posting them just for the ppl that love there wildlife


----------



## oddball (May 12, 2008)

After reading the whole thread, no matter what has been said I still think the idea of an albino diamond would be cool and I would love to know what one looked like. I was taught in bio that every speices had the potential for mutations, that's what causes natural selection. And that albinism is one common one affecting most known species. Wether those individuals survive is a matter for their environment and predators.

That plus the fact that I hold by the idea that it is silly to consider something impossible just because you haven't seen it yourself, means that I wouldn't be doubting someone's truthfulness should they show me one. I mean something as big and weird (and obviously not any other known or common species) as an okapi was only 'discovered' 100 years ago, whereas before that no one but the people who lived in their habitat believed they existed. I'm sure something sneaky like a diamond python could remain 'undiscovered', even with being an albino, I mean most people passing one wouldn't think to classify it into a subspecies. Or really anything more than "SNAKE".

Anyway, this story has me really interested! I'd like to know how it ends up either way!
if it is, YAY! If it's not, then better luck for us all next time and I for one will still be keeping my eyes peeled for more mentions of albino diamonds.


----------



## Zdogs (May 13, 2008)

Daniel_Penrith said:


> could some1 please post the link to the albino ewd...............



BUMP for the albino ewd thread please, I missed It and would be interested In seeing It, have done a search but can't find it

Thanks


----------



## richardsc (May 13, 2008)

zdogs did u type albino eastern water dragon into the search section,its bound to pop up

lorien dont be scared to reply,in a sense i hope it is an albino as it would make alot of people eat there words i guess,but im skeptical still anyways,i guess you have found the ultimate way to introduce your self to the forum,lol,keep everyone updated,even if it isnt an albino,as your just going on what your mate said,though u did claim to see a pxt,could be a cheeky ploy from someone trying to pass an albino darmond python off as an albino diamond,lol,say your not south african by chance,that 750 dollar item u can get your mate that he wants wouldnt be a het for an albino gtp from abroad by chance,hehehe


----------



## richardsc (May 13, 2008)

maybe its a port mac


----------



## =bECS= (May 13, 2008)

Albino EWD:

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/exotics-other-reptiles/albino-eastern-water-dragon-56345


----------



## nvenm8 (May 13, 2008)

Lorien said:


> Well I got a pxt of it today, to my knowledge it is an albino diamond. It is only about 3 - 4 ft at the moment. I am going to view on sunday, I will take pics no matter what it is and post in thread. I wasn't trying to lie to anyone on this forum. The price is a bit difficult to explain, lets just say that I can get something this guy wants for $750
> 
> The simple thing is 'Pics or it didnt happen' .



Hang on a minute! Lorien is dealing with a legitimate and reputable herper here! bar the Drug dependancy, alcoholism and possible pimp Connotation I reckon there would be no better to deal with :evil:


----------



## Soldiers_Girl (May 13, 2008)

So are there actually going to be any photos posted? Or at least an update as to what is going on?

Sounds like a load of crap to me, but thats just my thoughts on the matter.


----------



## bredli_lover (May 13, 2008)

sunday was ages ago! whats the news on the snake?


----------



## notechistiger (May 13, 2008)

Yes, I'm still waiting for photoes as well.


----------



## wicca4life7 (May 13, 2008)

i just read this whole thread and would really love to see pics of whatever the snake is albino dimond or not.


----------



## Daniel_Penrith (May 13, 2008)

still no pics aye


----------



## Bushfire (May 13, 2008)

Ive seen two albino diamonds in captivity so its possible there is more. These two did come into experienced hands from people who had no idea on its value. One was swapped for 3 adult beardies. The second was swapped for a coloured diamond. Both arnt in the same collection.


----------



## FAY (May 13, 2008)

Well , here is something for you all to think about.......
Garth's mum rang and said that this ad was in "The Leader' in the Sutherland Shire.

Albino Diamond Pythons , 10 only, $5,000.00 each
*best to keep the phone no out*

There is no way his mum would lie.....


----------



## MrBredli (May 13, 2008)

$5000!? Pfft... i know somebody selling them for $750!


----------



## Jason (May 13, 2008)

MrBredli said:


> $5000!? Pfft... i know somebody selling them for $750!



lmao...well said.

so whats the go, i have heard rumours for a couple of yrs now but still no photos. surely if they are truly in captivity one of the 8000 odd members of this site would have seen it so why no pics?


----------



## pete12 (May 13, 2008)

hmmmm yes it is a bit strange


----------



## Bushfire (May 13, 2008)

Thats easy to answer. The ones Ive seen the owners didnt want them too become well known about or photographed. Also the members on this site represent less than a fifth of the keepers and then you have the members that dont go around saying look what I saw yesterday or look at whats in my collection etc etc. Unlike ten yrs ago people are worried about telling what unusual things they have and sadly I dont blame them.


----------



## MrBredli (May 13, 2008)

Well, if anyone does have albino Diamond Pythons now is the time to speak up. Pretty soon Diamond/Darwin hybrid albinos will hit the market, and once that occurs it will be very, very hard to convince anyone that an 'albino Diamond' is a true albino *Diamond* and not a hybrid.


----------



## Lozza (May 13, 2008)

GARTHNFAY said:


> Well , here is something for you all to think about.......
> Garth's mum rang and said that this ad was in "The Leader' in the Sutherland Shire.
> 
> Albino Diamond Pythons , 10 only, $5,000.00 each
> ...


 
Isn't it illegal to advertise in a non-herpetological group publication


----------



## FAY (May 13, 2008)

Yes it is!


----------



## Lozza (May 13, 2008)

GARTHNFAY said:


> Yes it is!


 
silly person


----------



## Nagraj (May 13, 2008)

Bushfire said:


> ... the members on this site represent less than a fifth of the keepers .....



I would wager that every herp keeper with the money to invest in the higher priced animals keeps an eye on the online trading and discussion venues.


----------



## spilota_variegata (May 13, 2008)

GARTHNFAY said:


> Well , here is something for you all to think about.......
> Garth's mum rang and said that this ad was in "The Leader' in the Sutherland Shire.
> 
> Albino Diamond Pythons , 10 only, $5,000.00 each
> ...



Just what you need - albino diamonds that suffer from DPS and die after a couple of clutches. What are the UV requirements for albino diamonds? Has anyone looked into this, their cooling regimen etc?... the list goes on, and on, and on .....

Until I saw scientific evidence that these sort of issues had been sorted out, I'd be very hesitant purchasing them.


----------



## HoffOff (May 13, 2008)

Pics


----------



## yommy (May 13, 2008)

it is like fishing-pic's or it didn't happen


----------



## albino (May 13, 2008)

becswillbe said:


> Albino EWD:
> 
> http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/exotics-other-reptiles/albino-eastern-water-dragon-56345


 

it's difficult to compare the two scenarios, the ewd scenario just claimed it to exist, not like here where it is offered for sale at a ridiculous price, and the thread basically asks 'what do you think?' of course you don't need to ask, just buy the thing if it exists. but what are the odds. i think that there might be a little bit of attention seeking going on here.


----------



## ihaveherps (May 14, 2008)

Spilota Variegata, is there any hard evidence to prove that UV is essential to avoid DPS? Not that Im aware of....
I actually think it is more a neuro problem due to heat stress, as most Diamonds are kept at temps too high.


----------



## Troy K. (May 14, 2008)

MrBredli said:


> Well, if anyone does have albino Diamond Pythons now is the time to speak up. Pretty soon Diamond/Darwin hybrid albinos will hit the market, and once that occurs it will be very, very hard to convince anyone that an 'albino Diamond' is a true albino *Diamond* and not a hybrid.



That sounds about right to me.


----------



## Soldiers_Girl (May 14, 2008)

I notice we are all still waiting for pics, I reckon that it didn't happen, or that there wasn't actually a snake


----------



## bump73 (May 14, 2008)

lozza said:


> Isn't it illegal to advertise in a non-herpetological group publication


 
So it's really no different to advertising on petlink:lol:


----------



## Sdaji (May 14, 2008)

Soldiers_Girl said:


> I notice we are all still waiting for pics, I reckon that it didn't happen, or that there wasn't actually a snake



Wow, you're such a skeptic! I bet you don't even believe in my leucistic bredli.

Disturbingly, yes, I did get requests for those leucistic bredli.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (May 14, 2008)

GARTHNFAY said:


> Well , here is something for you all to think about.......
> Garth's mum rang and said that this ad was in "The Leader' in the Sutherland Shire.
> 
> Albino Diamond Pythons , 10 only, $5,000.00 each
> ...


 
Garth's mum is correct.We just saw that add in the paper.


----------



## waruikazi (May 15, 2008)

Well give them a call and tell us what you heard.


----------



## KWKW (May 15, 2008)

So where never guna see what it really is?

NO PICS


----------



## =bECS= (May 15, 2008)

albino said:


> it's difficult to compare the two scenarios, the ewd scenario just claimed it to exist, not like here where it is offered for sale at a ridiculous price, and the thread basically asks 'what do you think?' of course you don't need to ask, just buy the thing if it exists. but what are the odds. i think that there might be a little bit of attention seeking going on here.



A few people asked for the link, i gave it to them...............simple.


----------



## spilota_variegata (May 19, 2008)

Ihaveherps, I've never kept diamonds so my comment was not an educated one. I know nothing of them, husbandry etc., so I'll have to take your word for it  I should think before I put my mouth into gear 



ihaveherps said:


> Spilota Variegata, is there any hard evidence to prove that UV is essential to avoid DPS? Not that Im aware of....
> I actually think it is more a neuro problem due to heat stress, as most Diamonds are kept at temps too high.


----------



## maxdamillion (May 31, 2008)

hay


----------



## maxdamillion (May 31, 2008)

ive never heard of albino dimond b weary of this bloke i think u should check it out anyway


----------



## fine_jungles (May 31, 2008)

did you hear any thing from the guy Lorien 750 pfft


----------



## pythofrogis2 (May 31, 2008)

Cmon where are the pics


----------



## notechistiger (May 31, 2008)

I think it's been a while after Tuesday. Come on, pics.


----------



## zulu (May 31, 2008)

*re Albino*

The onley genuine account of an albino diamond that i know of,and ive been into herps in the sydney region for fourty years,was from the lower blue mountains.Ive met the guy that saw it at a friends house,he said the diamond rossettes were yellowish and the rest of it was whitish,hed onley been out from england for a while in the mid eighties.he was walking past a rock out crop and saw it curled up basking,he hessitated for a while catching it and it went into crevice and was gone.The rock crevice he said,was an L shape the python going in then down,this account is genuine the guy was a reptile keeper in england,he said his hessitation on catching it in the first place was just that he was stunned on seeing it.


----------



## rick n (May 31, 2008)

wot if this person is just testing the market ??? (and we are pushing the $$$ up !!!)hhhhhhhmmmmmmm


----------



## whatsup (May 31, 2008)

rick n said:


> wot if this person is just testing the market ??? (and we are pushing the $$$ up !!!)hhhhhhhmmmmmmm



good on em if they are


----------



## Jason (May 31, 2008)

rick n said:


> wot if this person is just testing the market ??? (and we are pushing the $$$ up !!!)hhhhhhhmmmmmmm



doubt it, the rumours have been around for a long time. im not sure if they are in captivity or if they are soon to be bred, but when they are available i would laugh if they are more then the darwins were. would seem amussing imo. by the time somebody comes forward with them, everyone will be argueing they are darwins x (thats if they take a long time to come forward with them)

i think we'll be waiting a long time yet!


----------

